# Graka zu heiß



## ShutUpCrime (21. Februar 2013)

*Graka zu heiß*

Hallo!

Habe eine ASUS HD7950-DC2T-3GD5, AMD Radeon HD 7950, 3GB, PCI- Express.
Die Karte wird viel zu schnell viel zu heiß, bei den einfachsten dingen. 
Beim Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0 wird die Karte innerhalb von 2 Sek. 75° heiß, und das bei den niedrigsten Einstellungen, das kann nicht richtig sein.
Treiber ist aktuell.

Kann jemand weiter helfen? 

Danke


----------



## Chemenu (21. Februar 2013)

Und wie weit steigt die Temperatur dann an? Über 90°?
Wie hoch ist die Lüfter-Drehzahl dabei?


----------



## ShutUpCrime (21. Februar 2013)

Bei Basic-Einstellungen geht die Temperatur locker über 90°, würde ich nicht vorher abbrechen über 100°.
Die Drehzahl ist auch bei niedrigsten Einstellungen 90 - 100%.


----------



## Worrel (21. Februar 2013)

ShutUpCrime schrieb:


> Die Karte wird viel zu schnell viel zu heiß, bei den einfachsten dingen.
> Beim Unigine Valley Benchmark


Hier liegt ein Verständnis Problem vor:
Ein Grafikkarten Benchmark gehört nicht zu den "einfachsten Dingen", sondern ist Schwerstarbeit für die Grafikkarte. Logisch, daß die dabei heiß wird.



> ... wird die Karte innerhalb von 2 Sek. 75° heiß, und das bei den niedrigsten Einstellungen, das kann nicht richtig sein.


 Doch:
(sind zwar andere Karten, aber an der generellen Betriebstemperatur von Grafikkarten hat sich eigtl. nichts geändert)

Da liegst du mit 75° noch im unteren Drittel. 
Gedanken machen à la _"Da läuft was falsch, oder?" _lohnt sich ab 90°.
Man kann natürlich vorsorglich zusätzliche Kühler einbauen. Je niedriger die Temperatur, desto größer schließlich die Lebensdauer.


----------



## Chemenu (21. Februar 2013)

Laut div. Reviews sollte die Karte nicht wesentlich wärmer als 60° C werden. Dies hängt natürlich auch von der Gehäuse-Größe und allg. Kühlung im Gehäuse sowie der Umgebungstemperatur ab. Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus dass Du nicht grad in der Mojave-Wüste wohnst. 

Siehe z.B. hier, 62° C im Furmark Burn-In Test
ocaholic - Review: ASUS HD 7950 DirectCU II Top - Tahiti pro auf Steroiden - Grafikkarten - Reviews

oder hier 53° C im 3DMark11
Performance and Conclusion : ASUS HD 7950 DirectCU II TOP – Gunning For The Top Of The Hill - HardwareZone.com.ph

Also wenn Deine Karte wirklich so heiß wird würde ich mal einen Defekt vermuten, evtl. sitzt der Kühlkörper nicht richtig auf dem Chip.


----------



## ShutUpCrime (21. Februar 2013)

Ich habe ein relativ großes Gehäuse mit 3 Gehäuselüftern und'n Thermalright Silver Arrow.
Sollte kühl genug sein.
Habe den Valley Test gemacht bevor ich mein PC neu aufgesetzt habe, da kam er noch mit Ultra zurecht. 
1 - 2 Wochen später gings dann irgendwie nicht mehr so.
Es kann nicht normal sein da die Karte vorher top lief, zB. Far Cry 3 auf Ultra oder Crysis 2 auf Ultra mit Grafikmods. 
Könnte es sonst was mit den Treibern zu tun haben? vom Motherboard zB.?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2013)

Das ist definitiv zu heiß, vor allem TROTZ 90-100% Lüfterspeed, das ist bei modernen Karten auf keinen Fall normal. 

Die Asus hat sogar eine besonders gute Kühlung, die sollte selbst mit Übertaktung und Volllast bei nem Lüfterspeed von um die nur 50% die Temp bei maximal 60-65 Grad sein. Das gilt auch für andere AMD 7950 zB von MSI oder Gigabyte.

Wie lange hast Du die Karte denn schon? Die lief ja scheinbar auch schon normal...? Was ist denn, wenn Du ein anforderndes Spiel startest: auch da das Problem?

Ich selber hatte auch vor einigen Wochen eine Asus bestellt, da war es genauso - allerdings von Anfang an und auch zB Skyrim starten und SOFORT Lüfter auf 100% und heiß...   Die hab ich zurückgesendet. Da es keine mehr auf Lager gab, hab ich ne Gigabyte bestellt, die läuft nun bei 45-47% Lüfterspeed unter Volllast um die 60 Grad.


Natürlich solltest Du alle Treiber auch mal checken, Mainboard und Sound sowieso. Was am PC ist denn "neu" ? Falls Mainboard: da solltest Du auch Windows mal neu installieren, das ist besser so, selbst wenn der PC auch mit dem alten Windows fehlerfrei läuft.


----------



## ShutUpCrime (21. Februar 2013)

Wie lange hat man denn Garantie auf sowas?
Hab die vor ca 1 -1,5 Jahren bei Hardwareversand gekauft, falls dich noch entsinnen kannst, Herbboy  (hast mich auch da beraten)
Glaub die kann ich nicht einfach so zurück schicken, oder? -.-


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Februar 2013)

ShutUpCrime schrieb:


> Wie lange hat man denn Garantie auf sowas?
> Hab die vor ca 1 -1,5 Jahren bei Hardwareversand gekauft, falls dich noch entsinnen kannst, Herbboy  (hast mich auch da beraten)
> Glaub die kann ich nicht einfach so zurück schicken, oder? -.-



Solange das Kaufdatum keine zwei Jahre zurück liegt, greift ganz normal die gesetzliche Gewährleistungspflicht. Also, am besten gleich Rechnung raussuchen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2013)

ShutUpCrime schrieb:


> Wie lange hat man denn Garantie auf sowas?
> Hab die vor ca 1 -1,5 Jahren bei Hardwareversand gekauft, falls dich noch entsinnen kannst, Herbboy  (hast mich auch da beraten)
> Glaub die kann ich nicht einfach so zurück schicken, oder? -.-


 
Wenn es 1 Jahr oder länger her ist, werden die die Karte wohl zum Hersteller weiterleiten, und dann würdest Du aber normalerweise auch die gleiche Karte als Ersatz bekommen. Allerdings kann es halt ne Weile dauern, bis die vom Hersteller die Bestätigung bekommen, dass es ein Defekt ist, für den Du nichts kannst. 

Bei hardwareversand: einfach in Dein Konto einloggen, da gibt es "meine Bestellungen" oder so, und da kannst Du die Bestellung aufrufen und dann eine Reklamation anfordern - da kreuzt Du an, was das Problem ist und ob Du Ersatz willst usw. und kannst auch nen Kommentar eingeben wie "Karte wird seit einigen Tagen unter Last plötzlich extrem heiß, Lüfter laufen auf vollem Speed - davor Temperaturen um die 60 Grad bei nur 50% Lüfterspeed" oder so. Am Ende kannst Du dann einen Retoure-Aufkleber ausdrucken, das ist eine Paketmarke, so dass Du auch nicht mal selber das Porto vorstrecken musst.

Aber schau erstmal, ob es nicht doch an Treibern oder so liegt. Hattest Du die Karte denn ausgebaut? Vlt hat sich nur der Kühler gelockert, wenn Du Karte dadran "gehalten" hast?


----------



## ShutUpCrime (21. Februar 2013)

Wenn der Kühler gelockert ist, ist er dann leicht wieder zu befestigen? 

Zu den Treibern, da habe ich auch ein Problem, und zwar kommt beim Start von Windows eine Fehlermeldung bezüglich einer Asus Setup.exe die den Ziel Ordner nicht finden kann. "Can't find target ini: D:\ ..usw .. ", ich habe keine Partition oder externe Festplatte oder sonstiges die mit D:\ beginnt.
Hab dann versucht einen Motherboard/Chipsatz-Treiber über AMD zu laden, aber da wird nach product line usw gefragt und ich weiß nicht wie ich raus finde welche für mein Motherboard zutrifft.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2013)

Was hast Du denn für ein Motherboard?


und bei den Treibern: das ist glaub ich ne Zip-Datei, kann das sein? Du musst dann natürlich erst den Inhalt der zip-Datei in einen anderen ordner kopieren, erst dort dann die Datei - ich glaub mit nem grünen Symbol - starten.


----------



## ShutUpCrime (21. Februar 2013)

Hab P8P67 Rev 3.1 B3.

Versteh nicht was du mit der Zip-Datei meinst.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2013)

Es gibt das mehrere P8P67 -  hast Du das ohne jeglichen Zusatz ASUS - Mainboards- ASUS P8P67  ?

oder ein anderes? Diese hier gibt es alle: ASUS 

Wenn Du das erste hast: die Treiber sind dort zu finden, nicht bei AMD. Geh auf "Download" und dann wählst Du Deine Windows-Version, dann bei "Chipset" - zB für win7 64Bit hat ich für das Board gefunden Intel Chipset Inf Update Program V9.2.0.1015 , Intel Management Engine Interface V8.0 und Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility V9.3.0.1019 - am besten auch in dieser Reihenfolge installieren. Dann noch bei "Audio" den Treiber nehmen, und bei "LAN" den neuesten, auch wenn bei "USB" Treiber sind, dann die noch nehmen.


Der AMD-Treiber ist wohl keine Zip.Datei, wie ich sehe. Aber manche Treiber sind halt in einer Zip-Datei, das wird dann angezeigt wie eine Art Ordner - die Files darin musst Du dann erst in einen anderen Ordner reinkopieren und erst dort dann die Installation (meist "Setup.exe" oder so) starten.


----------



## ShutUpCrime (21. Februar 2013)

Dieses habe ich ...

ASUS - - ASUS P8P67 (REV 3.1)

...also eigentlich die erste, aber eben REV 3.1 ?!? Keine Ahnung was das zu bedeuten hat. 

Hab einfach mal alle installiert und siehe da, zumindest die Fehlermeldung blieb aus, hatte aber leider keine Auswirkungen auf die Grafikkarte.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2013)

Es könnte halt auch ganz einfach nur ein "normaler" Defekt sein - wäre gut, wenn Du die Karte bei einem anderen PC mal testen könntest.


----------



## ShutUpCrime (22. Februar 2013)

Hab die Karte in einem anderen PC getestet, da lief sie wunderbar ... ?!?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2013)

Dann stimmt was mit den Treibern nicht. Vlt erstmal alle Windowsupdates checken, dann mal die AMD-Treiber neu installieren. 

Zur Not vlt mal Windows komplett neu installieren.


----------



## ShutUpCrime (23. Februar 2013)

Hab es mehrmals neu aufgesetzt und alle Updates&Treiber installiert, auch auf jeden Fall die richtigen.
Ich denke ich habe raus gefunden woran es liegt.
Der andere PC lag beim Test auf der Seite, hab daraufhin auch meinen mal auf die Seite gelegt und auf einmal Lief die Karte wieder.
Glaub der Kühler sitzt nicht richtig oder ist locker oder sowas. Meiner Theorie nach Wird der große Kühler, wenn der PC normal steht, runter gezogen und dadurch entsteht ne Lücke zwischen Kühler und GPU-Chip. Fest ziehen ist nicht, hab ich probiert, sind schon fest, da ging nix mehr.
Naja, schick die Karte zu Reparatur, die sollen das mal fest machen.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2013)

Das klingt auch plausibel, das da wohl was "zerrt" und der Kühler nicht mehr richtigen Kontakt hat


----------



## ShutUpCrime (28. Februar 2013)

Hat vielleicht jemand ne Ahnung/Erfahrung wie lange ne Reparatur bei Hardwareversand.de dauert?
Hab unter anderem viel schlechtes gelesen, was Service angeht, und mach mir bisschen sorgen, dass ich jetzt 6 Wochen auf meine karte warten darf.

runter scrollen
hardwareversand.de Bewertung | KundenBewertungen von hardwareversand.de


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2013)

für die Dauer kann hardwareversand nix, das hat mit dem Hersteller zu tun. Die reparieren ja nix selber, und die können auch nicht nur weil der Kunde behauptet, er habe alles richtig gemacht, einfach so sofort nach Erhalt der reklamierten Hardware Ersatz schicken. Nur wenn die Hardware kurz nach Kauf defekt ist kann es sein, dass die das selber kurz checken und sofort Ersatz schicken oder eine Gutschrift durchführen. Ich hatte mal eine defekte Karte, die ich nach ca 10 Tagen zurückschickte, und hatte 2 Tage nachdem die Karte bei hardwareversand ankam schon den Kaufbetrag wieder auf meinem Konto. 

Und bei tausenden Kunden pro Jahr, vermutlich sogar pro Monat ist es logisch, dass auch MAL Fehler passieren, die vermeidbar sind, so dass Du rein von der Zahl her immer "viele" Fälle findest, die schiefgelaufen sind - da musst Du aber bedenken, dass nur wenige Leute was schreiben, wenn alles okay war, aber fast immer schreiben, wenn es was zu meckern gibt.


----------

